
That thing you’re feeling about Bowie – it isn’t grief - chippy
http://www.spiked-online.com/newsite/article/that-thing-youre-feeling-about-bowie-it-isnt-grief
======
chippy
Can't say that I noticed people saying they were grieving on social media or
in the papers much.

